# eastern bark centipede



## GATORGAR56K (Oct 10, 2005)

hey, i found these on swift's inverts, and was wondering if anyone had any info about them and what their range is in the wild, they seem interesting, so i thought id ask here, since i couldnt find info on them elsewhere


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 11, 2005)

GATORGAR56K said:
			
		

> hey, i found these on swift's inverts, and was wondering if anyone had any info about them and what their range is in the wild, they seem interesting, so i thought id ask here, since i couldnt find info on them elsewhere


the centipede in question can be seen here:
swiftly seen

not sure what the species is on those... but here is pretty much the only place you will need to look for USA centipede info

Rowland Shelley, PhD is the god of North American myriapoda (cents, millis, symphies, and pauros (the last two don't matter to "us"))

if i have time today, and remember, i'll see what i can do

oh duh, eyes... just a second. crap, i can't see if there are eyes or not. kind of important =P

Maybes:
Scolopocryptops nigridius (no eyes)

Things it probably is NOT:
Scolopocrytopos sexspinosus
Theatops posticus


----------



## GATORGAR56K (Oct 12, 2005)

ok, so has anyone kept the species on swift's before, and if so, what was their temperment like and what kind of care did you give them?


----------

